# ROUND 1 OF THE 2009 HARC SERIES 1/31 AT THE RIVER TRACK!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

WHO'S COMING TO THE FIRST ROUND!!?!?!?!?!?

WHO'S SPORTING NEW EQUIPMENT FOR THIS YEAR!?!?!?!?


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be there. What are the popular tires for this track? Can this track get packed / blue grooved? From what I've seen it looks like a track that's fluffy and loose. Do they usually water it as it dries out? 

It's bring your own table right?

No new gear but I think I'll get to see some of my straight away speed on my rbmods RB WS7 w/ 2045 pipe. Mike's track was more technical and didn't have much of a straight.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bring your own table and an extension cord.

This track gets REALLY fluffy and loose! And yes, they'll water it throughout the day. I'm sure a lot of other people will have specific tire choices, but I tried about 5 different kinds of tires out there and ended up going back to M2 Crimefighters for consistency. There are some tires that do better on other parts of the track, but the CF's did better overall for me. The only part they struggle a little is in the middle couple of lanes where the fluff gets really deep (2-3 inches deep!)


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, glad to see you sticking with it Justin!

I'm getting lots of people asking talking about bringing their 1/10 and slashes, so if you've got them, bring them for some extra fun!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

1/10 gas or electric CV? I'm hoping to make it there, don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

getting a lot of inquiries about 1/10 electric....inluding slash. So bring your electric too on Saturday, as you may have a few people to run with!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Where's Ron at........bring that Slash dude!

Mr. Sartor.......where you at? you bringing Nik and your rock crawler this time? bring that extra Slash ya'll got laying around. I've got some batteries for it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Talked to Ron Sat and he wasn't sure yet, thought he might. He'll stick his head in here soonere or later.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BigJ....you coming?

Gary G....you coming? 

I know both of you guys have muliple Slashes that you want to race!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Where exactly is the track?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

2400 County Road 506
Brazoria, TX 77422
http://www.riverracetrack.com/
It looks far but it is a super easy drive. Come on out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ditto.....it looks a lot farther than it is! Bring that XXX4 with you and I'd bet you'll have some competition!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I have some work to do on my 8th. If I feel like it is ready, then I will come out. I always have the Slash hanging around. I won't come out just to race it though. lol Last time I ran it I was drinking beer and went mudding with it. ha ha

The river track is always a blast. I bet the slashes will be crazy on the big jump!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

EXCUSES EXCUSES!!!! 

Ron, on Friday evening, put the beer down, and pick up the tools&#8230;&#8230;you can't hold them both at the same time! 

Or, I suppose you could get one of those beer hats and work on your car while you drink&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> I have some work to do on my 8th.


So why should today be any different? HA ha ha ha ha. Still working on my 1:1 truck. not sure if I'll be done by this weekend. May need to roll with you if I go.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry cv but mo-suga won't be there for this one. kid's birthday party sat. afternoon and rubines in the basement at work, but went to san antonio this past weekend, there was 130 people in attendance, didnt get home untill 4am and froze my nads off!!!! there were a bunch of slashes there and they were fun to watch, that might be the wave of the future lol....think i might get one.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> So why should today be any different? HA ha ha ha ha. Still working on my 1:1 truck. not sure if I'll be done by this weekend. May need to roll with you if I go.


It will cost your two jalapeno and sausage kolaches. lol


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

tanners moms new ride ready for the river track


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Need to update your sponsor list there seems to be a couple of things not in place anymore


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

We though we was ready for this race but now I see we are not. Maybe next race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

so ya'll aren't coming?


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

naw, not this time.....although chris might, he's not sure. but we'll be there in spirit. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> It will cost your two jalapeno and sausage kolaches. lol


That Fruhstucks closed. Have to hit the one in Sienna if we go.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Will there be a class for 1/8 Scale Buggy?For 2 Newbies...lol....We have 3 RTR RC 8s.... Twin 12 Boys! Or should we wait for another race?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY FREAKIN NOT!!! DON'T WAIT!!! 

This would be the PERFECT track for them to have fun at! They'll be a lot of people there with that buggy and if they're interested in some setup tips and help, they'll be plenty to go around.

It's right on the river, plenty of fun, fishing, and good racing! I PROMISE you, they'll LOVE the big-air jump!

Dude, come on out!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

There's a Sportsman class that's for inexperienced racers. And also for Deano and CV, ha ha ha! There will also be a lot of guys there willing to help, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Okay, Sounds like fun.........Thank's we will be there....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think you might be surprised if you come out this weekend Chris.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> There's a Sportsman class that's for inexperienced racers. And also for Deano and CV, ha ha ha! There will also be a lot of guys there willing to help, don't be afraid to ask.


WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! I'll have you know that Price, Deano, Eric, Darren, & Myself will all be gracing the expert class with our presence from this year forth!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! I'll have you know that Price, Deano, Eric, Darren, & Myself will all be gracing the expert class with our presence from this year forth!


That was my point. 'Bout time you sandbaggers, ha ha ha.

Yeah Nik, if I show up I'll be surprised alright. Surprised I'm there, surprised if my stuff runs, surprised if I can keep it out of the river, LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

hey hey hey......it took me ALL last year to get to where I could put some decent lap times down....thank you very much! I was on TOTAL sportsman pace for the entire first 1/2 of the year! 

I NO SANDBAGGER!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> That was my point. 'Bout time you sandbaggers, ha ha ha.
> 
> Yeah Nik, if I show up I'll be surprised alright. Surprised I'm there, surprised if my stuff runs, surprised if I can keep it out of the river, LOL.


Chris, I wouldn't call them sandbaggers. You might need to go take their place. lol hhahahahhahahahahahhahahaha jk


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Chris, I wouldn't call them sandbaggers. You might need to go take their place. lol hhahahahhahahahahahhahahaha jk


King of Sportsman, yes! That's like winning the NL Central, ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

THIS IS GETTING GOOD, SOUNDS LIKE MY OLD BUDDY CHRIS
IS BEING CALLED OUT................


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!! I'll have you know that Price, Deano, Eric, Darren, & Myself will all be gracing the expert class with our presence from this year forth!


Hell yesss, now I might have a chance this year to be in the top ten. Remember there is no take backs in your move!:doowapsta


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ruben, You are going to have to show up to be in top ten..LOL


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> Ruben, You are going to have to show up to be in top ten..LOL


I didn't mean the series, just maybe a race or two. If I showed up at every race that would mean I'd get better and have to do as you guys. I'll pass and stick with the hacker group, I mean sportsman.:spineyes:


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

who you callin a hacker, work-o-halic, i cant belive you, putting familly and work before racin..... *** is this world comming to. lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Guys,At the River Track is there a place near bye to ride 4 wheelers?For the better half that does not race....LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

actually, I think David Shepard was riding his ATV up/down the street and ended up getting the cops called on him! So I'd say no unless somebody else can chime in.

give her a fishing pole!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I'm thinking.......


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I'm thinking....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Trying to get things juggled so I can make the race. CV, have Mark, Jim, etc. been bringing their gas trucks, or was that all just BS? Or were the guys you talked to wanting to run 1/10 electric?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Not sure about Mark & Jim, but it's electric and slash guys that have been emailing me. We could just have a general 1/10 class. 

Anybody wanna loan out a slash !?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool. If I can get things juggled, I'll bring The Deuce and T4 along too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

get ta jugglin' !!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Ok, as of now, I will be going and might be bringing Chris and maybe Todd if he chooses. I bet it's going to be a cold day, because when both those guys show up at the track hell might freeze over. hahaha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually supposed to be about 34 degrees out there in the morning.......I just spent my entire lunch break looking for a little radiant heater to mount onto a little propane bottle and all I could find was like $50-75 units from Coleman. Anybody seen any of those little $10 aluminum screw on heaters for small propane bottles anymore?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nope, got the Coleman. If Todd and I show AND Ron finishes a race, then you'll know for sure they're ice skating in Hades. Tide is turning in my favor, think I'm going to get to go.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cool! the more the merrier!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gas trucks? Anybody up for running them this weekend?


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

have fun in the cold, thank goodness i'm not going.....that [email protected]#t sucks!


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

CHRIS FIND OLD TODD, A GAS TRUCK AND IAM THERE BUDDY


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

let him run the GT2


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I will race you guys with my slash.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Actually supposed to be about 34 degrees out there in the morning.......I just spent my entire lunch break looking for a little radiant heater to mount onto a little propane bottle and all I could find was like $50-75 units from Coleman. Anybody seen any of those little $10 aluminum screw on heaters for small propane bottles anymore?


 If all your looking to run is the 1 pound bottle then just run Eric's grill the whole time.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

rodgedaddy said:


> have fun in the cold, thank goodness i'm not going.....that [email protected]#t sucks!


 Are you still crying about last weekend????? LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Will there be practice today at the River track?And if so till what time?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Usually when there's a race, there are people camped out there all weekend from Friday evening on. You can contact Ken and check for sure (www.riverracetrack.com).

Could Friday have gotten here a little slower or what !?!?!?!??!


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> If all your looking to run is the 1 pound bottle then just run Eric's grill the whole time.


Ya I'll pick up a few extra bottles of propane so we will have a hand warmer! LOL


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Usually when there's a race, there are people camped out there all weekend from Friday evening on. You can contact Ken and check for sure (www.riverracetrack.com).
> 
> Could Friday have gotten here a little slower or what !?!?!?!??!


"RELAX, it's almost SATURDAAAYYYY"

Finally!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, I'm going to bring my T4 but probably not gas truck. If you talk those guys that wanted to run 1/10 tell them to bring them.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

10-4!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll be happy to run 1/10 if someone has a car for me to run.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Car is ready, batteries are charged, **** is gathered up and I am ready for BIG AIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be coming and bring my slash, t4 and b44.... will also be making another go at 1/8 nitro just not this weekend.....


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Courtney,

:headknock I plan to attend. See you tomorrow.

Phil


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to 2cool Phil. Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

well Ive never been to an HARC race, what it cost, what are the necessities, etc?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

$25 first class and I think $15 for second. Been a while since I ran 2. Bring long extension cord, table, chair, drinks and food. There is nothing within a few miles. This track is a blast. You will love it.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

okie dokie, sending the fiance` to the store now hahahah


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

what about transponders?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

ok well scratch that... i will not be racing tomorrow, I just got a call on a new job (i was fired wednesday) and I have to go sign my new contract tomorrow and wont be able to be out there and check it all out.


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks, Darren.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

had a good time watchin the races out at the river track yesterday.... time to get the mugen ready, just waiting on servos and a few other parts to come in


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What an awesome way to start the 2009 season fellas! 

Adam, it was nice to meet you&#8230;..thanks for making the trip and coming to check it all out. Hope you get your car together soon so you can come and race with us. Be patient though, 1/8 has a lot to learn, so it takes time&#8230;&#8230;don't give up like I see so many people do.

We had 64 entries, and 15 NOVICE class racers! FIFTEEN!!!! We've got competition coming guys! Keep it up people&#8230;&#8230;.things are looking up for us!

The track was in great shape as usual, and you've got to love the big air!

The weather turned out PERFECT during the day! I even managed to get a nice sunburn! Only in Texas can it go from 34 degrees in the morning, to sunburn weather in a matter of 4-5 hours!

I ended up having to leave before the mains got started. Heard there was a lap counting issue with one of the mains&#8230;&#8230;I will sort it out with Ken/Doug and will let you guys know the outcome.

I have lots of great pictures, and will post them up sometime this week. There were lots of other cameras out there, so if you've got pictures, post'em up!

Waiting on a hardcopy of the results and will get points posted as soon as I get them from Ken/Doug&#8230;&#8230;should be no later than Friday or so.

So, who won Sportsman buggy? Expert? Truggy?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That was a good time, glad to see that many Novice racers, those kids had a blast. Adam, wish I'd known you were coming, I didn't see you out there. Good times, other than some son of a camel stealing mine and Ron's jalapeno sausage off the rotisserie!

CV, I definitely had counting issues in the main, but I had them pretty much all day. Look at the printout and know I was never off the track and and you'll see what I mean, LOL. Don't think it was my PT, I know Smiley had issues several times also and they were having trouble with some of the house transponders. No sweat on my end, I won't be able to run enough to worry about series points anyway, I just wanted the practice. If I had cared I would have run a house transponder. You'd have a helluva time figuring it out anyway. I'll shoot you a PM and tell you how I did a rought estimate, but don't worry about re-figuring results, points, etc. on my account.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah im not sure about expert, but cassidy won 1/8 intermediate. he was ON IT!!!! 
not sure about third, but second place went to my mom.  she drove awsome!especially the first race with the new car.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

CV: nice to meet you too.... i'm tryin... with changing jobs and all that carp its a timely thing, got a vspec vzb motor already broke in and ready to go, waiting on a few parts to come in for the flywheel, cluth springs, clutch shoes etc.... oh yea and wheels and tires heh.

CJTAMU: I saw ya but when i did see you, you was busy in the pits so i left ya alone, you'll see me again. probably at mikes soon


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

tanner.....I just sent a picture of your mom's car in action to your dad's email address......let me know if don't get it


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cypressvendetta said:


> CV: nice to meet you too.... i'm tryin... with changing jobs and all that carp its a timely thing, got a vspec vzb motor already broke in and ready to go, waiting on a few parts to come in for the flywheel, cluth springs, clutch shoes etc.... oh yea and wheels and tires heh.
> 
> CJTAMU: I saw ya but when i did see you, you was busy in the pits so i left ya alone, you'll see me again. probably at mikes soon


I thought you had this insane allergy to nitro?


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

cv you got pm


----------

